# Omg, Did I blow up a 280.....



## williamhfartz (Apr 23, 2010)

Help me out here. Somewhat beater 280z today, 1977. Was garage kept for 10 years, minimal rust, great diving condition with exception of some oil burn. Anyway, really a snag for 2300 is what we have in it.

So was driving it at about 3/4 throttle, coming at stop sign, I'm in third 3k rpm. I brake to about 2.5k ish then give some gas to 3.7ish clutch in come to second. The brakes aren't great so it's good to engine brake it. Turns out the peddle got stuck on the carpet :wtf: so when I hit the clutch my right foot is braking now and I don't know the gas is stuck. Ya it stayed well within the redline for some time, until I had the brain power to un-stick the gas pulling on it from behind with my toe. In retrospect I should have had the reflexes to drop it into a gear but... 

I'm not feeling good so let me be straight. What kind of damage am I looking at? I turned right around to head home just 2 miles away and the car made it, major power loss, the gas response did not 'feel' right... I don't want to start it again. Where do I start here. Tips suggestions appreciated. Part it out? Then how would I get rid of a possible blown engine... Would make a great shell car maybe.

Any flame post you can think of, has already run through my head and I accept it. I'm a dolt, but come on, could have been anyone to have that gas pedal stick like that....

Thanks guys.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

If you want to find out what damage was done, I would start with a compression check and then if that checks out, start it up and check for noises.
These engines are tough.Just red-lining one does not mean it's blown.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I was driving a 82 Turbo Z and the floor mat caught the gas pedal.. once I got out of traffic I threw it into neutral and hit the key... what a rush! Anyway, the "L" motors are pretty tough, its worth checking it out


----------



## williamhfartz (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought about the key and maybe should have, but you loose steering a a min and that really couldn't happen where I was at the moment. It's also why I kind of tarded out. I just was not thinking fast enough.... Was just crusin chillin man ha....

Actually fired it up and listened to it again, sounds like horrid hard valve tick, running rough, but not over rough like a piston exploded, that defiantly did not happen. Was not shaking the body (yes vibrating) you could more _hear_ and _feel[/] the roughness. While it was idling I unscrewed the oil cap and it wanted to die like a good engine should, if that tells you guys anything else. 

Have not done compression check, have not even had to time to mess with it lately, I have to go and get the tool, along with a list of other reasons for getting out of the house. Took small test drive, the car is not burning oil like it was before, and the power is sluggish, I think the cylinder(s?) that were burning oil are not working. Could you destroy a ring(s) doing what I did? Well at least the good ones made it... What I can't understand is how the camshaft can break, it's stronger than the valve no??\

Think it's ok to remove valve cover without replacing seals?

Shifted well and rode like it always did, 280z's still own with busted engines!

Thanks for infos!_


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the valve cover... on top of the valves there is a rocker guide, you might have lost one.. or two.
it wouldnt hurt to pull the head, hone the cylinders, re-ring the pistons and a valve job... freshin up the engine a little


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Unless the valve cover gasket was glued on, you can usually pull the cover without the gasket breaking. Look for any valves that have excessive play.


----------



## williamhfartz (Apr 23, 2010)

Check: Rocker Guide... Excessive valve play... -Noted.

It (valve cover) does look glued on, I can spot some orange mess (slight ozzing of glue) around the gasket seal. Looks like I'm automatically buying one of those regardless. What else is an automatic _buy_ besides compression checker and other things already states (rings etc) when doing this. How many rocker guides are there 6? Worth replacing anyway? What is?

Thanks. I'll pop her open with pics when I get the cash for the necessities.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

The valve cover gasket may be all you need.
There are 12 rocker guides on the engine, but they very seldom wear out.
The engine being over-reved may have caused one to pop off the valve spring. If that is the case, you may just need to put it back in place.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

valve cover gskt runs about $20 oem (online)


----------



## williamhfartz (Apr 23, 2010)

Update on it.

Compression test:
122 122 135 133 125 122ish'
Just worn rings it appears? 

Discovered fuel injector cable was off one of the injectors, plugged it back, can't see how this got thrown off 

Still idles rough and I let it warm up, has some valve tick. I just need to tune up the valve train now it sounds like and it should be fine I hope.

Obtained said things to remove valve cover. 

Thanks again!


----------

